# النعنااااااع وفوائده



## happy angel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*النعنااااااع وفوائده 

**هو نبات معروف ،طيب الرائحة مقبول الطعم تحدث عنه أطباء العرب بإطناب وذلك لكثرة فوائده الطبية ، فقد جاء فى كتاب لعلماء العرب القدماء النعناع يمنع الغثيان ، واوجاع المعدة ، والنواق ، ويطرد الديدان 
امراض يعالجها النعناع 
من الخارج 
يصنع من النعناع لبخة( ورقة نعناع مع لباب الخبز الأبيض والخل) ويستعمل لتسكين الالام العصبية وطريقته يوضع كيس من الشاش مملوء بالبخة المصنوعة بعد تسخينها فوق موضع الالم من الداخل 

**يغلى النعناع فى الماء لفترة وجيزة ويضاف ايلية بعد انزالة من على النار نسبة سكر( ونحزر مرضى السكر من اضافة السكر) فيمكنهم شربة بدون سكر فهو مقبول الطعم طيب الرائحةوننصح ( ايضا بعدم شرب النعناع عند الشعور بالقيء او الحميات ) ا

** أولا 




شراب النعناع يعتبر من الادوية الناجحة جدافى معالجة الاطرابات المرارية، وتسكين المغص المعوى ، ومغص اسفل البطن ، والام الحيض ، وطرد الغازات المعوية ، كما انة يكسب الجسم نشاطا وحيوية 


** ثانياً.. 



ويحتوى النعناع على زيت طيار (المنثول) ،ومواد دابغة مسكنة للتشنجات ، وطاردة لمر الالتهاب الكبدى ،ومضادة للالتهابات 
والنعناع صديق القلب ،ومريح للاعصاب ،وحبيب الجهاز الهضمى، يبعث القوة فى الجسم 
يسهل التنفس يدير البول ،يخفف من شدة حساسية المعدة المخاطى 
وكما يستعمل لعلاج الروماتزم والمفاصل والالتهابات *​


----------



## twety (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل ده يطلع من النعناع*
*الورقه الخضرا دى*
*ههههههههه*
*طيب كويس*
*بجد نشكر ربنا خالص ان الحاجات المفيدة والصحيه*
*فى متناول الجميع*
*شكرا ليكى ياغاليه*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## kalimooo (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كلامك صح عندنا بقطروه وببيعوه بالليتر
شكراااااااااا موضوع مفيد هابي
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسح​


----------



## fouad78 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

تعجبني المعالجات بالنباتات طعم طيب وفائدة كبيرة
وعلى فكرة أنا بحط ورق نعناع أخضر في داخل كاسة الشاي طعمها روعة
شكرا ليكي والرب يباركك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 ديسمبر 2008)

فوايد كتييييييييييييييير اوى للنعناع وطعمه فعلا حلو
ميرسى ليكى يا هابى انجل​


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا قمر مع انى مش فاهمة اللبخة دى ههههههههه
تسلمى يا ملاكنا*


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميل اوى المعلومات ديه يا هابى انجل
وبجد النعناع ده طلع فوايده كتير اوى 
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

twety قال:


> *كل ده يطلع من النعناع*
> *الورقه الخضرا دى*
> *ههههههههه*
> *طيب كويس*
> ...


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كلامك صح عندنا بقطروه وببيعوه بالليتر
> شكراااااااااا موضوع مفيد هابي
> ربنا يباركك اختي
> سلام المسح​


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> تعجبني المعالجات بالنباتات طعم طيب وفائدة كبيرة
> وعلى فكرة أنا بحط ورق نعناع أخضر في داخل كاسة الشاي طعمها روعة
> شكرا ليكي والرب يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> فوايد كتييييييييييييييير اوى للنعناع وطعمه فعلا حلو
> ميرسى ليكى يا هابى انجل​


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا قمر مع انى مش فاهمة اللبخة دى ههههههههه
> تسلمى يا ملاكنا*


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2009)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *جميل اوى المعلومات ديه يا هابى انجل
> وبجد النعناع ده طلع فوايده كتير اوى
> ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## just member (24 يوليو 2009)

*جميل يا امى موضوعك*
*واكتير قيم وغنى بالمعلومات *
*شكرا الك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## sara A (25 يوليو 2009)

*رائع يا هابى*
*فعلا النعناع مفيد جدا*
*وأنا بستخدموا يوميا  ....... على الأقل بمبونى بالنعناع*
*ميرسى يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يوليو 2009)

معلومات رااااااائعه يا هابى 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *جميل يا امى موضوعك*
> *واكتير قيم وغنى بالمعلومات *
> *شكرا الك*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2010)

sara A قال:


> *رائع يا هابى*
> *فعلا النعناع مفيد جدا*
> *وأنا بستخدموا يوميا  ....... على الأقل بمبونى بالنعناع*
> *ميرسى يا قمر*
> *ربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> معلومات رااااااائعه يا هابى
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 مايو 2010)

فوائد كتيير والبعض جديد عليا
ميرسى لحضرتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## beash (20 مايو 2010)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جداً


----------



## tamav maria (20 مايو 2010)

اشكرك ياقمر
موضوع ممتاز 
انا بحب احط النعناع
علي الشاي كمان 
بيديلوا ريحه حلوه


----------

